# Favourite Schumann Symphony?



## chrisco97

I could not find a thread like this, so I decided to create one because I am curious. I bought a Schumann album last night that came with all of his symphonies, and was wondering...what is your favourite of Schumann's symphonies?

Right now I would say the fourth, because that is all I have heard (all except for the last half or so of the final movement...I plan to re-listen soon). :lol:

Thanks in advance for any answers! :tiphat:


----------



## handlebar

Tough decision but I would say the 4th as well.


----------



## Art Rock

The third by far.


----------



## joen_cph

The 4th for me, I usually prefer listening to the Sawallisch recording.


----------



## Op.123

4th at the moment


----------



## jeanmarc

It's jumped around over time, but my ranking has actually settled into 4-3-2-1, the fourth being my favorite. From a less personal standpoint, the second has many merits and could be the best he composed.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Second or Third.


----------



## Feathers

Definitely the third for me.


----------



## Novelette

I adore them all! Even the "Zwickau" Symphony.

But I guess I'd have to choose the second symphony. The first movement still may not resonate with me, but the rest of it more than compensates. The second movement is _rollicking!_ Diminished chords galore, with puny resolutions. What delightful turbulence.


----------



## Mahlerian

I also love the second, especially the first movement and the scherzo.


----------



## DaveS

the third. I like Haitink's/ACO


----------



## chrisco97

Thanks for the responses guys! This will definitely help me when I listen to the rest of the symphonies by Schumann!


----------



## Avey

The second.

Did Mahler write that adagio?


----------



## Kivimees

Like others, I would give the nod to no. 3.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I was looking for a poll... Ok, the 4th. for me.


----------



## waldvogel

3-2-4-1 in that order.


----------



## Valkhafar

For me is the second symphony.


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 19260
I like his symphony one third movement the most,it has a dance like feel to it.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Gee, never thought I'd be the first to say....The First ("Spring" Symphony). My favorite interpretation is by Hermann Abendroth from a 1955 performance on the Tahra cd label---Portrait De Hermann Abendroth, Vol. 2. Abendroth was a very fine German conductor from the Furtwangler era. Not particularly well known or appreciated today. One might check Amazon for availability, though it's not cheap. Of the versions of the Schumann more readily available at accessible prices, Szell/Cleveland, Bernstein/New York Phiharmonic and Sawallisch/Staatskapelle Dresden are my choices.


----------



## hpowders

If I had to choose one it would be the Second in C Major.

Karajan/Berlin does an especially terrific job on this one.


----------



## Pugg

Like them all, so no voting or choosing for me.


----------



## bz3

Choosing among these is even more difficult for me than among Brahms's 4. However today I'll settle on the 2nd as I'm listening to it currently (Bernstein/NYPO's fine account). Currently in the 2nd movement scherzo, easily my favorite of Schumann's scherzo's.


----------



## Merl

Currently, I haven't been playing Schumann, at all. However, the ones I mostly return to are the 3rd and 4th. I'm another Sawallisch fan for both but Karajan's lushness in such romantic repertoire is rather winning. I also like Gardiner's set, even tho it is rarely mentioned. I have Lenny's set too but it's a bit OTT (but still good).


----------



## jim prideaux

have again listened to the 2nd (Gielen and the SWR SO this time!) and every time it 'hits me right between the eyes'....the last movement remains one of my favourite movements.............


----------



## R3PL4Y

As much as I like the third, the writing for my instrument in that piece makes me have to choose the 4th.


----------



## AlanB

4th for me too. Recording by Sawallisch with the Dresden. My favourite Schumann set.
Anyone notice the opening of the 3rd is the same as the opening of Brahms 3rd with the notes reversed.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

AlanB said:


> 4th for me too. Recording by Sawallisch with the Dresden. My favourite Schumann set.
> Anyone notice the opening of the 3rd is the same as the opening of Brahms 3rd with the notes reversed.


That same phrase found in the the Schumann and Brahms Thirds is also heard during the second movement of Schumann's First or "Spring" Symphony.


----------



## mtangent

The 4th. Furtwangler. 
One of my fave recordings ever.


----------



## LOLWUT

The third, especially the last movement. Brings back memories from better times.


----------

